# connecting a PC to a Toyota 860



## ironaged (Apr 10, 2011)

I am hoping someone can help on connecting a computer XP and with wilcom es v.9 sp2 to a Toyota 860.
 This is what I have done.
1. Settings for comp.1 are the same for the wilcom program and the computer. 
2. I have set the DIP switches correctly on DSW2 bank for connecting to the computer.

What I have not been able to do.
I have tried to put the Toyota 860 back to the factory settings by doing the following.
Turn the embroidery machine off.
In the DSW1 bank, turn the #1DIP switch to the right in the one position.
Turn the embroidery machine on.
Push the SET button three times. When the control panel reads PANEL TEST, (1) Memory Initial, ect, Turn the machine Off.
Turn the #1 DIP switch in the DSW1 bank back to off position.
Turn the embroidery machine ON again.
This will completely initialize the embroidery machine back to factory settings.
This has not worked!?
The Toyota 860 does not seem to go back to the factory settings
For the computer to talk to the Toyota 860 the input should read ==00== but it does not, it reads ==0000==. I can´t seem to get it to read ==00==.
I can get it to read **00** but this is wrong.
I have the Toyota 860 set to connect to PC!
And the serial cable to both PC and the embroidery machine.


----------

